# No fish left in PCB!



## robertyb (Jun 6, 2011)

We caught them all.  

A few pics from my last trip.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder how much those guys cried and moaned when they had to put those Reds back.   I hope they didn't stick 'em with that landing hook u got there.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice pics! i guess that manatee wuz hongry!


----------



## robertyb (Jun 6, 2011)

OleCountryBoy said:


> I wonder how much those guys cried and moaned when they had to put those Reds back.   I hope they didn't stick 'em with that landing hook u got there.



The reds were all netted and released. No moaning that I heard. Everybody knew they were to big to keep.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Great Pics!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Money man (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shotcaller20 (Jun 6, 2011)

Man, bunch of fine fish in those two posts! Makin' me hungry!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice Smokers, cobia, and the size of those reds I would call them Drums>>Fantastic Looks like Cuda hit that one..


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jun 6, 2011)

How was the Kingfish bite?


----------



## robertyb (Jun 6, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> Nice Smokers, cobia, and the size of those reds I would call them Drums>>Fantastic Looks like Cuda hit that one..



That head was all Flipper left me.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 6, 2011)

southgabowhunter said:


> How was the Kingfish bite?



Pretty good in late April and then died off in May. Was almost non-existant when I left on 5-17.


----------



## shea900 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome man.


----------



## billy336 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thats one jumbo Spanish mack!! One heck of a pile of fish dip too, looks like it was on up there.


----------



## Dupree (Jun 7, 2011)

nice fish


----------



## hambone76 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------

